# Mackie Thump 15 en Overload



## efradncr (Ene 18, 2016)

Buenas tardes amigos, soy nuevo en el Foro y necesito de su ayuda, en dias pasados se nos quemó dos auto parlantes Mackie Thump 15 no suenan por ende no amplifica y tira la luz verde y Luz roja en Overload, lo he desarmado y uno tenía el regulador de voltaje 7915 explotado se lo cambié y continuó en overload. El otro parlante tenía el regulador 7915 explotado tambien y un diodo ES1D totalmente fulminado. Aun no he cambiado en el segundo autoparlante las piezas (Regulador y diodo), la consulta es habra algún otro segmento o elemento que tambien pudo haber sufrido daños?.


----------



## Bleny (Ene 18, 2016)

Encontrado el manual de servicio es el TH 15 A no se si sera el mismo,

comprueba los voltajes de la fuente


----------



## efradncr (Ene 18, 2016)

Si si gracias, ya lo vi he estado echando un vistazo y no parece igual a como en físico , veo que los diodos que trae estos son los 1N4148 fijo hacen la misma función pero no se si se pueden cambiar ya que esos son mas fáciles de conseguir.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 18, 2016)

Hola a todos , lo diagrama esquemactico aportado muy amablemente  por don Bleny enpleya reguladores de + y - 15 Voltios discretos (zener + transistores) , ojalá lo restante del circuito (paso amplificador )sea  identico a lo modelo dañado de Don efradncr   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## naxito (Ene 18, 2016)

Podrias subir mas fotos del amplificador completo


----------



## efradncr (Ene 18, 2016)

naxito dijo:


> Podrias subir mas fotos del amplificador completo




Con Gusto le adjunto


----------



## naxito (Ene 18, 2016)

Me referia a la placa por adelante y atras para poder ver con mas detalles los componentes para ver si ahi algo mas malo o podria estar en corto


----------



## efradncr (Ene 18, 2016)

naxito dijo:


> Me referia a la placa por adelante y atras para poder ver con mas detalles los componentes para ver si ahi algo mas malo o podria estar en corto



ahh ok dame chance en dos Horas y media le paso las fotos


----------



## efradncr (Ene 18, 2016)

Adjunto mas fotos


----------



## naxito (Ene 18, 2016)

Lo que podrias tener seria un transistor de potencia en corto


----------



## efradncr (Ene 18, 2016)

naxito dijo:


> Lo que podrias tener seria un transistor de potencia en corto



Te refieres al que describí arriba que dije estaba reventado?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2016)

El sentido de pedirte imágenes del equipo es tratar de identificar componentes con posibilidad de estar dañados.
¿ Te parece que con estas imágenes se puede apreciar algo ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 139088​


----------



## efradncr (Ene 19, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El sentido de pedirte imágenes del equipo es tratar de identificar componentes con posibilidad de estar dañados.
> ¿ Te parece que con estas imágenes se puede apreciar algo ?
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 139088​


 
Disculpá Fogonazo, las fotos tienen buena resolución buscaré la forma de que se puedan ver mejor, tengo límites de privilegios que el foro aun no me ha concedido para poner links externos de un servidor de imágenes, estas que tu vez es porque el mismo sistema me ha bajado de resolución y tamaño.

Quizá esta ayude un poco

No he conseguido diodos de alta velocidad ES1D, solo de los lentos intentaré hacer la prueba a ver si funcionan.

Este es el diodo que voy a cambiar

Esta es la placa del Otro Thump donde el Diodo a simple vista "parece estar bueno" al contrario del otro que se quemó. Este aun continua en Overload

He suplandado el diodo Roto y no hay efecto, lo rompe (hace humo), voy a tener que llevarlo a la casa distribuidora a ver si aun tiene reparación.


----------



## efradncr (Mar 1, 2016)

Los diagramas correctos de esos altavoces amplificados están en http://elblogdeefra.ticoblogger.com/ por si a alguien le interesa.


----------



## plaski (Mar 1, 2016)

si no me equivoco es un amplificador de clase D, pero para los agudos también? o lleva un tda 7294?
si es clase D tendrá un integrado oscilador tipo Kia por ejemplo. busca su datasheet y mira los voltajes de sus patillas de alimentación.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2016)

efradncr dijo:


> No he conseguido diodos de alta velocidad ES1D, solo de los lentos intentaré hacer la prueba a ver si funcionan.
> 
> He suplandado el diodo Roto y no hay efecto, lo rompe (hace humo), voy a tener que llevarlo a la casa distribuidora a ver si aun tiene reparación.


 
*No se puede suplantar un díodo rápido por un rectificador común , se comporta cómo un cortocircuito !*

Díodos rápidos hay en todos los televisores , fuentes de PC . . . .


----------



## COSMICO (Jun 16, 2016)

Tengo una parecida, dice THump TH-15A, pero la etapa de preamplificación y equalización
trae solo operacionales de 8 pines, y ningún otro integrado.
la parte de amplificación, tiene el TDA7294 para brillos, y un THxx de superficie como amplificador de bajo
Las X del TH es porque no lo tengo a mano y no recuerdo. La vaina es que está en Mute, no suena por ningún lado, no hace ningún ruido,  y tiene polarización de +-28 volts, y señal de audio en la entrada de cada integrado amplificador. Me tiene medio loco.


----------



## herelectronica (Jun 30, 2017)

A mi me llego una Mackie Thump 15, creo que es el ultimo modelo de estas. Traen un modulo amplificador de potencia de superficie para el LOW, de referencia TDA8954, y un modulo TDA7294V para el HI. Su falla es que no tiene audio en ninguna via, se mete señal y funciona su pre amplificador y marca over load en su led, pero no da audio. Ya segui su señal y va a los modulos, pero esta activa su proteccion de MUTE en ambos modulos amplificadores. creo que el problema esta en un LM339 que hace esa proteccion. Mirenle las entradas y sus salidas. En el pin de mode del modulo del LOW debe haber como 6,5 voltios para que este en modo UNMUTE, o sea desmuteado, si no hay voltaje, estara en modo MUTE.


----------



## efradncr (Jun 3, 2019)

Necesito ayuda urgente, se han comprado las placas para este equipo pero he perdido los conectores de los parlantes  tipo hembra que va  a la placa, me pueden ayudar a identificar donde va cada cable a pin?


----------



## DownBabylon (Jun 3, 2019)

Levantando el diagrama de esas conexiones.


----------



## efradncr (Jun 3, 2019)

Le paso mas fotos por si necesita, muy agradecido, básicamente lo que necesito saber cual pin es el del Driver +/- y cual del parlante grande +/-


----------



## DownBabylon (Jun 3, 2019)

Eh de suponer que a la bocina grande le van los pines que vienen del amplificador, y al twitter le van los cables que provienen de un circuito conformado por inductor capacitor que derivan del amplificador; Faltan mas fotografias y datos.


----------



## efradncr (Jun 3, 2019)

otra foto
son únicamente 4 cables que van insertados en estos pines
No se si con la placa conectada y emitiendo sonido con el tester puedo hacer algo con el rango de voltaje, es que no logro identificar esto, igual no estoy seguro si en el diagrama está e identificarlo correctamente.


----------



## DownBabylon (Jun 4, 2019)

Pues eso lo puedes determinar a ojo siguiendo las pistas tomando en cuenta lo que te mencione. O con medidor de continuidad igual siguiendo las pistas. Polos de bocina grande directo a amplificador y polos de twitter a un circuito conformado por inductor y capacitor probablemente.

Pero ojo que como te mencione, hay que levantar el diagrama para asegurar la conexion correcta.


----------



## efradncr (Jun 4, 2019)

Me parece que es este me corrige si estoy en un error


----------



## DownBabylon (Jun 4, 2019)

Estas seguro que solo se usaban 4 pines de ese zocalo? 2 para cada bocina? al parecer ahi vienen unos adicionales que corresponden a una proteccion.


----------



## efradncr (Jun 4, 2019)

Yo abrí una de las bocinas y solo vienen 4 cables así como lo ves en la foto de mas arriba, creo que voy bien.
En la parte del Driver es que estoy un poco mas perdido.


----------



## DownBabylon (Jun 4, 2019)

No creo que esas sean las conexiones, ¿El potenciometro marcado como R9a que manipula? ¿El control de bajos o altos? Yo creo que las conexiones correctas son de J1/1---> J2/3 , J1/2 ---> J2/2. Falta asegurar cual de estos dos pares de conexiones es para el driver y el otro para el bajo.


----------



## efradncr (Jun 4, 2019)

"al parecer ahi vienen unos adicionales que corresponden a una proteccion." esa es una muy buena interrogante a menos que en algún taller en los que estuvo se las "tomaron prestadas"
Apenas pueda voy a verificarlo en físico porque ahorita estoy a puro diagrama, estos conectores tambien los voy a verificar ya que esos vienen polarizados


----------



## DownBabylon (Jun 4, 2019)

Ah vale ya se va descifrando, tiene dos conectores, ambos macho o ambos hembra o 1 y 1? que dice que son salidas o entradas?

OJO: yo tengo un equipo que al parecer, las lineas +15 -15 tambien se averiaron, pero estas reguladas con zener y resistencia, el equipo en escencia le cambie toda la placa, creo que es un error de diseño, si es este el caso tendras que indagar mas.


----------



## efradncr (Jun 5, 2019)

Ahí atras conectamos ya sea micrófono o una mixer para obtener mas entradas.


----------



## efradncr (Jun 10, 2019)

Para terminar con este tema acá les dejo la solución.


----------

